# Limb Adjustment: KAP Winstar II, 25" riser



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I am new to FITA, and need guidance on limb adjustment. Is there is a limited weight adjustment range? I visited the W&W site, and couldn't find an answer. The adjustment nuts are tight down. There is a threaded shaft that the nuts tighten on, and once the nuts are loosened, they move easily, which suggests that loosening the nuts may not be advisable. I would like to lose 1-2 # draw weight. Can I safely adjust the limbs(at present they are 32#winstorm carbon, which at my 28" true draw, measure 36#)? Thanks, ButchD


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Every bow is delivered with a manual. If you haven't received one from where you bought it you can ask for it (if it's a pro shop). But that is a bit of a hassel. 
http://www.hoyt.com/technical/pdf/2007_Recurve_Manual.pdf and go to page 6 and look at the pictures (I think that says enough). I know it's hoyt, but the system of winstar II works the same.

Limb weight adjustment is only done to make your bow and shooting style exactly match your (dynamic) arrow spine. Changing limb weight will change you bow tuning.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

ButchD said:


> I am new to FITA, and need guidance on limb adjustment. Is there is a limited weight adjustment range? I visited the W&W site, and couldn't find an answer. The adjustment nuts are tight down. There is a threaded shaft that the nuts tighten on, and once the nuts are loosened, they move easily, which suggests that loosening the nuts may not be advisable. I would like to lose 1-2 # draw weight. Can I safely adjust the limbs(at present they are 32#winstorm carbon, which at my 28" true draw, measure 36#)? Thanks, ButchD


There is a manual that goes with the KAP Winstar. You can find it on KAP's website: www.kap-archery.com. It sounds like you are playing with the limb alignment eccentric, not the limb bolt (they are integral, but not the same). Unfortunately, your description is not very clear and I need pictures. Regardless, get the manual and check what you are doing. The standard adjustment for KAP is a 10% range, by backing off 2 to 4 turns you should get the draw weight you are looking for.

However, you need to be sure what you are adjusting. Turning the eccentric, either with the entire limb bolt, for adjusting the bow weight, or just the eccentric head, for limb alignment, will change the limb alignment. The top nut is the connection between the two. Read the manual and see how they work. One important trick: after you get the weight and alignment set, mark the eccentric head and the riser so you can get the same alignment again.

If you have questions, you may pm me.

PC-


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

*VinZ* Every bow is delivered with a manual. My mistake. I purchased the bow used.
*PC* Thanks for the link! Definitely not the one I tried previously, and seems to be quite clear. I'll be looking for a forkwrench. Thanks to all! ButchD


----------

